# Current model DVR's w/ built tuners??



## blownrx7 (Feb 7, 2007)

Can anyone suggest a DVR that has built in ATSC tuner(s) and QAM capability?
I understand the Sony DHG-HDD500 was sucvh a unit but 1. it was $1000 and 2. it is no longer available...
I would prefer to spend under $500. Is that unreasonable?:spend: 
TIA


----------

